# von der Traumwolfen => what do u think of this breeder?



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

what do u think of this breeder Home ? von der Traumwolfen?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What's your background and experience with dogs generally and GSD's specifically?

What are you looking for in a GSD? You planning to title in Schutzhund? Obedience? Agility? Rally?


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

extensive experience with dog. all my dogs were advance competition level obedience trained. ive owned 14 other dogs previously. (currently only have 1 other dog..) NO gsd experience. most were retreivers and spaniels. 
currently have small dog -> havanese breed.
goal with new dog is most companion. But like with any other dog she will go to thru advance obedience training. Weekend fun -> hiking, agility. And later on schutzhund (but not sure yet). I cant have HYPER dog cuz i dont have a HUGE place + also have small dog. But i want with fairly good drive so she is not too laid back even to do ob and agility. 
What do u think? any suggestion?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You need to make sure you also pick a GREAT responsible breeder that can match one of their puppies with your goals. So great to have their help with the follow thru and questions.

My first dog was a Lab, and I didn't realize how much easier they were to raise until I got my first GSD! But it was great prep work and certainly helped.... and if you want to do agility then you must be a wonderful person!!! 

It helps if you go up to the User CP (black strip up top) to add you GENERAL location. 

For instance, if you lived near Michigan, my favorite breeder is (Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan, by Wildhaus Kennels )

The kennel you choose seems good to me, but I have no specific knowledge of them. Liking their dogs PLUS feeling good about the bond you make with the breeders is really important.


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

thank u very much. i live in NJ


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I would definitely get a pup from that kennel! She puts a lot of time and effort into her litters.. 

We have a gal that has one of her pups that comes out to our club.. I've not met this pup personally yet.. But with the weather warming up and us getting back out on our field.. We'll have her back out..


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I would not hesitate to get a pup from Marsha. She has great dogs and really knows her breeding stock well. I have met her and her dogs, she is a super nice person and very knowledgeable about the breed.

Good luck with your puppy search!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I would send cliffson1 on this board a PM - he is in NJ.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi there,

Please feel free to contact me at any time, if you have questions. My home number is 308-534-1306, email is [email protected] If you prefer, I can pm you my cell number. 

Leesa, thanks for the recommendation...Branik is doing super with Isabelle and I hope that you get to meet him soon. Got a updated picture of Bengal and he's growing into a very handsome boy as well. Just took Basha to the training facility in town yesterday and she is going up over the A-frame and the dog walk like a pro... very happy with her enthusiasm and drives. Also has excellent food drive and has ball drive just like her parents.

Sarah, also thanks...I hope I can get back up to Carol's and spend some time training with you guy's up there...hoping that the weather finally clears out and we have a nice spring, conducive to lots of training and fun time with the dogs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Marsha is a good friend - she owns one of my Basha's daughters from the litter I bred in Belgium and Marsha has titled and koer'd Elsa (Enni Klipgaarden). She also is NOT kennel blind like so many many American breeders, and even when she had an apparently NICE young female, when the dog was tested off home field, she proved to not be as strong and then NOT breedworthy and was not kept for the breeding program. It takes true concern for the breed and tremendous integrity to take that kind of hit, She also is well connected in the Czech Republic, having stood Dragon at stud for the WUSV Team Captain Jana Horesji, (who found Marsha's new female for her). 

Distance should NOT be the criteria by which you choose a dog - but knowledge of the dogs and what they bring to the breeding and where they are going in the future in their breeding program should be more important. I think the new pups should be really nice!

Lee


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I have the utmost respect and admiration for Marsha.


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

awesome. sent marsha an email with what i am looking for and my lifestyle. Hopefully she gets back to me soon. Thanks guys for your feedback.


----------



## coloradoshep18 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi! Just found this thread. Did you end up getting a dog from Marsha? I am trying to get to 15 posts so I can thank everyone who assisted on my breeder search with PMs. Just put down a pup deposit today.


----------



## JnK (Feb 21, 2017)

coloradoshep18 said:


> Hi! Just found this thread. Did you end up getting a dog from Marsha? I am trying to get to 15 posts so I can thank everyone who assisted on my breeder search with PMs. Just put down a pup deposit today.


Marsha is a pleasure to work with. Is that who you put your deposit down with?

ETA: Ahhh sorry for bumping the 7 year old thread!


----------

